# Possible Allergic Reaction to K9 Advantix II?



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

My dog has been acting weird since I put his stupid flea and tick medicine on him and I'm not really sure what to do, I've never seen this happen before. 

I've been using the Advantix on him since last year when my vet recommended it because Frontline is apparently not working as good as it used to against fleas and ticks. I don't give it every month. This is the 2nd time he's gotten it all year. The last time was sometime in the spring when I noticed a tick on him and now because ticks are always really bad in fall when the leaves are falling off the trees. 

He was acting fine during the day and I went out and got home around 2am and he went off to bed with me. Then he started acting weird. He would lay down, get up and move, lay down and repeat. Over and over again like he couldn't get comfortable. And then he was doing this thing like his tail offended him and he started viciously biting at the base of his tail. And after a couple minutes of this I was an anxious mess and was starting to get really concerned. He laid down at the edge of the bed and started whining so I took him off and he went out into the living room and started rubbing up against the couches repeatedly. So I got a half a benadryl pill and gave it to him, wiped him down with a wet wash cloth and then rubbed coconut oil all over him and stuck a cone on him so he couldn't lick it off and then went to go lay in bed because it was 2:30 in the morning and I was exhausted. He came in the room, hopped on the bed and went to sleep. 

Next day I bathed him with his regular shampoo (the avoderm stuff) and let it soak into his fur and skin for a few minutes before rinsing it off and that whole day and night he was fine except for biting at the base of his tail like one time. Yesterday he was fine. Last night he was sleeping peacefully until 6am when he started whining and pacing on the bed. I took him out thinking he had to go to the bathroom and he was prancing around happily but really didn't have to do anything. Came inside and he started doing zoomies around the house (at 6am) and I went to bed. He came in and jumped on the bed and then started whining again and moving close to me (which is something he was doing the other night as well, forgot to mention that. He would move like right up against me... he usually just chills at the end of the bed.) So again, another benadryl pill and wiped him down and put some coconut oil and he went to bed. 

After googling his symtoms the first thing that popped up was a forum thing where someone was talking about their dog having an allergic reaction to some other flea & tick medicine so that's when it kind of hit me that that was probably what was going on. Innitially I thought he was just having some sort of environmental allergic reaction because he does get allergies during the changing of the seasons (idk why I didn't think about the advantix, it was 2am and my mind was pretty much gone at that point).

Otherwise his symptoms also could be caused by fleas, impacted anal glands, seizures, or a brain tumor (which I don't even want to think about that being a possibility.) But since it started right after the advantix, I'm gonna go with that. 

I don't know what to do though.... this is why I'm so against putting poison on my freaking dog because I'm always worried shit like this will happen. Immediately after he always gets herbs and stuff to help protect his organs from damage but of course that's not going to help if he's having some sort of nerve damage from the stupid stuff. I'm stressing out. I bathed him but not with dawn and they always say to use dawn so I'll do that but how long do I wait to see an improvement before I rush him off the vet to have a bunch of test done to see if there's something else going on?

Right now he's acting perfectly normal though.... it's just weird.

ETA: Thinking, and I'm wondering if I should even use the Dawn or just wait it out since he doesn't seem to have any serious itching anymore and didn't have bumps or anything. Last night was nothing compared to the first night when he was acting really weird.... it just seems to have caused an anxiety issue that I'm not sure a bath would even fix?....


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

So after reading about other people's bad experiences with advantix II, I decided it's really not worth the risk of long term damage. If he was just itching and stuff I probably wouldn't be that freaked out but it's actually caused him to become really anxious at night and causing personality changes and anxiety is just not something I'm okay with.... affecting my dog neurologically, no not happening. 

I may have went over board a little but I feel like it should have hopefully completely gotten rid of the Advantix off his skin.... I'm jut hoping that waiting 3 days wasn't too long but I washed him down with dawn and let him sit with it on for about 4 min before washing it off, followed by a epsom salt rinse, followed by an ACV and Burdock Root rinse, followed by a mixture of coconut oil, olive oil, and vitamin E, followed by some of his regular shampoo to help cut down the oil so he doesn't look like a grease ball when he dries and doesn't smell like Olive oil and ACV because they smell disgusting. Hopefully, he'll be completely back to normal and Bayer can go F- themselves.


----------



## Springer (Feb 19, 2014)

Hope your guy is doing OK. I haven't used flea & tick meds for 2 years after my two older dogs came down with cancer & a brain tumor. I know it's probably not from the meds, but I never liked using them at all. We have only had one flea problem in 30 years, but the ticks are horrible spring & fall. My newly departed dog had Lyme in April & I felt bad, but they always managed to get a ticks even with the meds and always within as little as 2-3 weeks. I wasn't ever going to put it on them more than once a month. I haven't used anything but a herbal spray on my 10 month old & just this week we started seeing ticks again. I freaked & started reading up on the options again, but poison & ticks is worse than ticks for me. I just have to get her better at letting me comb her after our walks, as she is a bear still with grooming! Good luck.


----------



## R3DOGS (Jun 29, 2014)

*It is definitely possible . I cannot put Advantix on my Yorkshire Terrier . He had a severe reaction , raw oozing welts . It was awful .. I can use Revolution on him and no problems ..*


----------

